# ECS Adjustable fuel pressure regulator for my VRT?



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey guys ever since I installed my turbo on my 01 vr I have had a check engine light for a lean fuel trim code. I was wondering if I should get the adjustable fuel pressure regulator from ecs tuning. Shouldn't boosting my stock fpr adjust the amount of fuel i recieve under boost?

thanks

http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--VR6_12v/Engine/Fuel/ES5271/


----------



## treejetta (Mar 21, 2009)

also really curious!
anyone have any input??


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

What is the nature of your present fuel setup?
-Injectors?
-Software?
-Fuel pump?
-What psi are you running?

The ECS FPR works well but if you are currently at the max ability of your fuelling setup it is not a substitute for larger injectors, an inline pump or a more advanced tune. It is good for helping to "fine tune" but if you are grossly rich/lean it will not solve your problems.

Keep in mind there are other factors which play in your rich/lean condition such as your MAF and O2 sensor, again the ECS Tuning FPR will not correct either of these if they are failing.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

clifborder4fm said:


> Hey guys ever since I installed my turbo on my 01 vr I have had a check engine light for a lean fuel trim code. I was wondering if I should get the adjustable fuel pressure regulator from ecs tuning. Shouldn't boosting my stock fpr adjust the amount of fuel i recieve under boost?
> 
> thanks
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_IV--VR6_12v/Engine/Fuel/ES5271/


lean fuel trim code means your 02 sensor is getting a lean reading. if you don't already have a Wideband, get one. as said by others, explain your setup. in order to fine tune your fuel system you will need to do logs of your duty cycle to see whats going on. simply adding in an adj. FPR may make things seem better, but it can also hurt you if not done properly


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

so that lean fuel trim code could be an O2 sensor goin bad? getting a new bosch maf sensor next week cuz the other one went out.

maybe I need to replace my front O2 sensor?

C2 stage 1 fueling kit for mk4 vrt 12v
custom turbo kit at 8psi
T04E turbo
38mm wastegate
apr R1 dv
fmic
2.25" intercooler piping to 2.5" after intercooler
36# injectors 
Stg 1 flash
4" maf housing

maybe a new maf sensor next week ill solve everything.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

clifborder4fm said:


> so that lean fuel trim code could be an O2 sensor goin bad? .



The O2 is often the culprit of that lean code you are throwing. It would be in your best interest if possible though to use VAG-COM to look at the activity of the O2 sensor before you replace it. While you are logging, take a look at any other fuel parameters in there.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

I have a feeling Ive thrown this lean code since install is because I am running open dump wg and not recirculating it back into the dp for the o2 sensor to read.. will probably get a pipe fabricated for that. plus i dont think its that healthy to be inhaling those exhaust gases :screwy:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

clifborder4fm said:


> I have a feeling Ive thrown this lean code since install is because I am running open dump wg and not recirculating it back into the dp for the o2 sensor to read.. will probably get a pipe fabricated for that. plus i dont think its that healthy to be inhaling those exhaust gases :screwy:


open dump has no effect on 02 readings. its' measuring % not volume.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

clifborder4fm said:


> I have a feeling Ive thrown this lean code since install is because I am running open dump wg and not recirculating it back into the dp for the o2 sensor to read.. will probably get a pipe fabricated for that. plus i dont think its that healthy to be inhaling those exhaust gases :screwy:


Wideband ma man. Paid $300 for an Innovate and gauge. Has helped me diagnose issues and maximize the setup too many times to count. A must have for an added FI car.

I run an ECS adj. fpr and love it, but to fine tune or maximize like was said above. Not as a band-aid for problems.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

slcturbo said:


> Wideband ma man. Paid $300 for an Innovate and gauge. Has helped me diagnose issues and maximize the setup too many times to count. A must have for an added FI car.
> 
> I run an ECS adj. fpr and love it, but to fine tune or maximize like was said above. Not as a band-aid for problems.


haha k i've been told too many times to get a wideband to ignore it now so i'll invest in it. Would you or someone be able to send me a link to a good wideband?

Would I be able to just get the LC1 without the gauge and just hook it up to me laptop? http://www.innovatemotorsports.com/products/lc1.php

Also another question @slcturbo, what are you pushing on ur 850 T5  worked on these 2 cars before: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaymdwJTC1Y


Thanks for the help guys :beer:


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Buy one of these....


Best wideband for the $$$$$

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&expIds...N&tab=wf&biw=1360&bih=493&fp=9bef8cda26d1a6ec


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

would this work too? http://www.cxracing.com/mm5/merchan...uct_Code=AEM-30-4100-GA-L7-200&Category_Code=


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

clifborder4fm said:


> would this work too? http://www.cxracing.com/mm5/merchan...uct_Code=AEM-30-4100-GA-L7-200&Category_Code=


the AEM UEGO is a great product. you will be very satisfied with it :thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

clifborder4fm said:


> Also another question @slcturbo, what are you pushing on ur 850 T5  worked on these 2 cars before: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaymdwJTC1Y
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help guys :beer:


I have an lc-1 and DB gauge. Or lm-1? Whatever the cheaper oneis. I believe you can hook it to your laptop, but the object is to be able to see A/F at all times.

T-5 is stock man so ~9.7psi I think. Don't think I haven't been on ipd's website though. Might do a chip at some point. Think you get 15psi and another ~50-60hp. Definitely enough to surprise some people. They make a stage 3 for ~$2600 that makes ~300whp I think. Kinda pricey.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

zoidmk5 said:


> the AEM UEGO is a great product. you will be very satisfied with it :thumbup:


Ok so before I go and buy this sensor how does it wokr? do i jsut plug it into my o2 sensor?

http://performancetrends.com/wide_band_uego.htm

Will UEGO work ok for my mk4


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Bthornton10 said:


> Buy one of these....
> 
> 
> Best wideband for the $$$$$
> ...


I have a AEM and a LC-1 and IMO 


LC-1 is best for the money the aem does not do data-logging.

both can be had on the ebay for 170ish well worth it and installing a gauge in the car is better than just hooking up a laptop it will tell you accurately while you are driving and is a great warning if something goes wrong.


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

Svedka said:


> I have a AEM and a LC-1 and IMO
> 
> 
> LC-1 is best for the money the aem does not do data-logging.
> ...


Ok so would one of these choices be good then and which one? http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=lc1+wideband&_sacat=See-All-Categories

If your in gig-harbor then maybe you would be able to help with the setup if your free? I'll pm you later. Thanks for the info


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

ya thats what i bought i can send u the ebay seller name i got mine ups less than 5days for 170$ shipped


----------



## clifborder4fm (Jul 13, 2007)

sounds good thanks! would work ok with my mk4?


----------

